

Deep cyberattacks cause millions in losses for US banks - thinkalone
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2013/082313-deep-cyberattacks-cause-millions-in-273121.html

======
glasz
i feel sooo bad for those banks. they really do suffer. but hey, don't fix the
bug. sue the attackers!

